# what is the best cycle for getting ripped?



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm thinking of running:

1-12 weeks tren acetate at 150mg eod

1-12 weeks test ethanate at 600mg ew

Clen at 80mcg 2 weeks on and 2 weeks of during the cycle

Diet - atleast 350grams protein everyday and a total of 2500 calories

workout- I am looking for some input from you guys on what I should do next. Should I do a 4 day split or more?

I am looking for some input from guys who have ran cycles like this. Basically i want to get insanely ripped and by the way I wont be starting the cycle till about February time. I will make a log with pics then.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's the diet that will do it...


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

tren a for 12 weeks? why not just run tren e?


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Test Tren Diet; )


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> tren a for 12 weeks? why not just run tren e?


To be honest I'm looking for advice from you guys as I have never run tren myself.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

1. diet

2.cardio

3.intense training

4.drugs....i beleive no gear burns bodyfat, but tren a, prop, mast a and var will dry the body out.


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> 1. diet
> 
> 2.cardio
> 
> ...


****! What are you on? You look massive!!! You look like a beast!!!


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

The eat less and move more one works well aas will help hold onto muscle while eating under maintenance so just a bit of test will do very nicely.


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Can anybody recommend me a new workout as I have been doing 531 for a while now.


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

Tren E is supposed to be side effects in a bottle. Im on 100mg tren a eod and its going great although my fuse has gotten a little bit shorter buy nothing a few deep breaths won't sort out. If you've never run tren i'd advise starting at 100mg eod and then adjust if needed,remember its a very powerful hormone. I'd run test prop instead on E and add in some mast if you can afford it. But as already said if your diet ain't set up right your going to be left disapointed,steroids are great but they ain't magic.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

As above, spot on, to help get that shredded vascular look short esters are king! Even on tren and mast enanth i hold a bit of water, even with ultra clean diet and lots of cardio.

If i were to cut again (no intention next year tho) id use

1rip 200 Eod then last 2 weeks ED so prop, tren a, mast a.

Id use 100mg Var ED, 50mg winny

Last 4 weeks 45-1hr cardio x 2 per day.......

Id also use 50mg of moduretic (also a blood pressure med) the last week.

That will have most shredded, WITH right diet, carbs capped around 200g and not too fat to start with.....

You'll be flat the last week, but a sensible controlled carb up will work wonders on a heavily depleted body.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

check out one rip 200 by PC.

70mg test p, 65mg tren ace and 65mg NPP.

dose that at 1.5ml-2ml EOD and add anavar/winstrol in for great results.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

irish87 said:


> Tren E is supposed to be side effects in a bottle. Im on 100mg tren a eod and its going great although my fuse has gotten a little bit shorter buy nothing a few deep breaths won't sort out. If you've never run tren i'd advise starting at 100mg eod and then adjust if needed,remember its a very powerful hormone. I'd run test prop instead on E and add in some mast if you can afford it. But as already said if your diet ain't set up right your going to be left disapointed,steroids are great but they ain't magic.


Why would tren e be sides in a bottle m8? A and E are just different esters unless im missing something


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> Why would tren e be sides in a bottle m8? A and E are just different esters unless im missing something


Im just going by what I've read on the boards mate as I've never used it. Alot of people seem to get worse sides on E than A but I could be wrong. Also If the sides do get too much the Ace will be out alot quicker than the enanthate. Someone on here was saying that they were still getting sides 4 weeks after stopping the enanthate.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

ItS not that the sides are worse they can't be the ester makes no difference to that what so ever it's just that ace comes out of the system quicker so if u have sides and stop couple of days and it's gone with enanthate it will be a couple wks before it subsides, this is wrongly labelled as having worse side effects.

I would advise anyone doing tren for first time to run acetate, if your ok after several wks you can swap out to a longer ester at the same dose, from a financial view point it's cheaper to run long esters


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

chilisi said:


> How do they dry the body out?


pretty simple, but i know your asking to try and prove a point that you can cut on any...well I hold water on longer esters, and I don't hold a drop on short...so why wouldn't I want to use something that keeps me looking dry, coupled with a good diet and cardio = very lean look.

Short esters are in and out, tren and mast do not convert so will have a dry effect on the physique keeping estrogen low, notice I say dry...this means hold limited water....i don't buy into them cutting bodyfat at all.

Ive also used AI's on longer esters and still do not getthe dry and vascular look of tren ace and mast ace.

This works for me personally.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> ItS not that the sides are worse they can't be the ester makes no difference to that what so ever it's just that ace comes out of the system quicker so if u have sides and stop couple of days and it's gone with enanthate it will be a couple wks before it subsides, this is wrongly labelled as having worse side effects.
> 
> I would advise anyone doing tren for first time to run acetate, if your ok after several wks you can swap out to a longer ester at the same dose, from a financial view point it's cheaper to run long esters


as i thought bud


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

At the moment I am considering:

1-12 weeks tren acetate at 150mg eod

1-12 weeks test prop at 150mg eod

1-12 weeks *MAYBE MAST AT 75mg EOD*

Clen at 80mcg 2 weeks on and 2 weeks of during the cycle

As I'm a student I have roughly a budget of £60 to include food and other stuff (steroids). So basically I want to do a cycle thats not to expensive. So I will probably homebrew some test prop and tren ace.

Also what do you think of keeping clen in the cycle. Its not to expensive. Or would I be better off with T3?


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

A budget of 60 quid for that cycle ? hahaha forget about it dude.... looking at alot more than that fella


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

smithy12345:3615446 said:


> A budget of 60 quid for that cycle ? hahaha forget about it dude.... looking at alot more than that fella


I get 60 quid a week for food and other stuff. So I think ill be fine.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

£60 ........ Just get a couple of bottles of testE and use the diet to cut and some adex to keep the water off.


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok you total up and get back to me once youve started, gurantee you it will be more than 60 quid.

Just warning mate, iv got my stuff for cycle now and it aint cheap, prop vials dont last long and neither do tren a, plus ai, pct and if youve got diet sorted and eating properly, forget about 60 quid


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tbh before you look any further into AAS/gear youd better fix up your diet first and read more about AAS before using it. When i see titles like this it just tells me that the OP is ignorant about the drugs he plans to use. AAS will NOT get you ripped or even lean without a proper diet for that purpose.


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

guys,

I will be spending roughly £200-£300 on this cycle. I get £60 per week for food and other stuff. So by the time a start my cycle I will have saved up around £200


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

MA1984 said:


> guys,
> 
> I will be spending roughly £200-£300 on this cycle. I get £60 per week for food and other stuff. So by the time a start my cycle I will have saved up around £200


Please don't tell me you are buying steroids with benefits?


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

infernal0988:3615480 said:


> Tbh before you look any further into AAS/gear youd better fix up your diet first and read more about AAS before using it. When i see titles like this it just tells me that the OP is ignorant about the drugs he plans to use. AAS will NOT get you ripped or even lean without a proper diet for that purpose.


Hey man,

My diets good at the moment. I have been cutting for the last 10 weeks. I have been using clen and dnp. By the way I have read up on steroids and this will be my third cycle. My first being 30mg dbol eod with 300mg test ethanate ew. My second cycle being 600mg test ethanate with 150mg deca ew. But over my exam period in April, may, June 2012 I got very bulky so have been cutting and I will like to get more lean and ripped now. Also my diet consists of 300g protein and around 2100 calories.


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Mshadows:3615718 said:


> Please don't tell me you are buying steroids with benefits?


I'm at university and my ma and dad give £60 per week for food and other stuff.


----------



## kangaroorampage (Jun 15, 2012)

So your diets good and you have 200 quid to spend on a cycle. What sort of training are you doing. What intensity and how many days per week?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Imo stick to tren e with test e, less injections and same gains overal imo.

Also jim is looking solid in his avi, must be wat 5-6%bf?

Bodyfat is the main key to looking ripped, 'dry' aas just make all that much better fullness, hardness, vascular etc.

As above to get ripped concentrate on a good cut diet and plenty cardio sessions, think of cardio as stripping the fat so the more you want to loose then the more you do. Aas just helps you stay strong, maintain your muscle and give you a better solid shape.


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

its going to be 10ml a week and thats not including mast.So a vial a week for 12 weeks plus an ai and pct if you use those.

Can't see this happening on 60 pound a week.Maybe if you had an extra 20-30.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Test E and tren, with 350g of protein a day, for 14 weeks? That sounds like a winter bulker to me! You will gain weight.

You need to get out of that mindset. I think cutters should be short, because diets are short. The only aromatising thing you should be taking is a minimum of test prop. After that, its DHTs like anavar, winstrol or masteron all the way. Tren is good and dry, but you don't need much.

You've got to look in the mirror, make a decision, and stick to it. More isn't necessarily better. If you're bigger than 95% of men, it will only impress your gym buddies if you get bigger. With a cut, you've got the block of marble, you just have to chisel away what you don't want, and maybe work on one of the 3 shoulder muscles that is lagging, that sort of thing.

And get a 6-pack, of course. No matter what questions a woman asks of a man, a 6 pack answers nearly all of them.

Meds like thyroid hormones, ephedrine and clen are quite draining on your adrenal system and neurotransmitters, and diets can be pretty miserable. 14 weeks of dieting? Over christmas. me nah tink so.

A lot of us male bodybuilders have body dismorphic syndrome, we are our gender's versions of Karen Carpenter. Proffessional bodybuilders look in the mirror, but all they see is their small calves. We are sometimes scared to lose even an ounce of muscle to look better overall. It takes guts to cut. If you're not careful, you'll end up a squat nightclub bouncer.

If you want to get laid, women are looking for a nice V-taper, no belly, they don't like big legs, but you've got to have your ass looking good in those jeans.. Defined jaw line, and nothing mad going on with the hair.

If you're polite and skinny, you're a wimp or "such a good friend, like a brother".

If you're muscley, but brash, some women like that.

If you're well-mannered, but have enough muscle to look like you don't have to be polite, all woman respond to that.


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

irish87 said:


> *Tren E is supposed to be side effects in a bottle.* Im on 100mg tren a eod and its going great although my fuse has gotten a little bit shorter buy nothing a few deep breaths won't sort out. If you've never run tren i'd advise starting at 100mg eod and then adjust if needed,remember its a very powerful hormone. I'd run test prop instead on E and add in some mast if you can afford it. But as already said if your diet ain't set up right your going to be left disapointed,steroids are great but they ain't magic.


Yup! I'm 2 weeks deep in a 200mg test e and 600mg for both tren e and mast e and my face has exploded with angry looking zits/mounds, and I've resorted to calling everyone a "fcuking peasant" (I have no idea why this is part of my vocabulary all of a sudden).


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Zorrin said:


> Test E and tren, with 350g of protein a day, for 14 weeks? That sounds like a winter bulker to me! You will gain weight.
> 
> You need to get out of that mindset. I think cutters should be short, because diets are short. The only aromatising thing you should be taking is a minimum of test prop. After that, its DHTs like anavar, winstrol or masteron all the way. Tren is good and dry, but you don't need much.
> 
> ...


Sorry dude I disagree with you wen you say a lot of us bbers have body dismorphic syndrome. BDS is a colection of several severe mental illness's, if someone believes or is suspected to have BDS then then need to seek professional help asap, you don't have BDS because you don't like what you see in the mirror or because you want to be bigger than you are and you can't get there,

BDS put simplely is 1 fukd up severe mental illness and can only be diagnosed by a professional, you can't diagnose yourself with it because you want wish or pine to be big.

Its like diagnosing yourself as a paranoid skitsofrenic because you talk to yourself in your head.

Very ott lol.

Wishing to be a certain build and having several mental illness's which as a colective for BDS are totally difrent things.

Those who do diagonse themselves with a mental illness imo should diagnose themselves as a hypercondriac as its fits the bill far better imo.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

chilisi said:


> It is simple, but not the way you explained it. As they don't "dry you out". Certain compounds do not aromatise like others do, they don't make you "dry"
> 
> But test is test, be it Prop or Enanthate. If you hold water on one, you can just as easily with another.
> 
> I've cut many times on test e.


Utter bollocks tbh, count how many use short esters to cut and how many use long, u will see it sways heavily to one side, and the reason is they do not hold as much water as a longer ester.....so it is simple.

Btw, my reply to ur post was clearly stated as "my" experience, so hardly incorrect if i say they dry me out....i used to train with suprakill on here, ask him how i looked on long esters compared with short ;-)


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Hate these threads  Especially when I'm already in a mood.

You say it like it's the AAS that get you shredded.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Hate these threads  Especially when I'm already in a mood.
> 
> You say it like it's the AAS that get you shredded.


It is ain't it?? Plus a few other helpful meds


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Utter bollocks tbh, count how many use short esters to cut and how many use long, u will see it sways heavily to one side, and the reason is they do not hold as much water as a longer ester.....so it is simple.
> 
> Btw, my reply to ur post was clearly stated as "my" experience, so hardly incorrect if i say they dry me out....i used to train with suprakill on here, ask him how i looked on long esters compared with short ;-)


I cut on test e and deca ? Had zero water gain?

Can't see how tren e for example will make you hold more water than tren a? It's the same compound.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> 1. diet
> 
> 2.cardio
> 
> ...


you beliefs are wrong.


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

HodgesoN said:


> you beliefs are wrong.


Could you elaborate on that mate ? I'm interested to see which bits you dis-agree with and why.

I'm not trying to be a smart ass, im genuinely interested.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

smithy12345 said:


> Could you elaborate on that mate ? I'm interested to see which bits you dis-agree with and why.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a smart ass, im genuinely interested.


because tren has been shown to shrink fat cells and inflate muscle cells (to a higher degree than other compounds). The two combined give a much more drastic effect to "ripping up" than other drugs.

Add some mast for its anti e properties (drop water from under the skin looking even more ripped) with a little test for libido if needed and good to go!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> because tren has been shown to shrink fat cells and inflate muscle cells (to a higher degree than other compounds). The two combined give a much more drastic effect to "ripping up" than other drugs.
> 
> Add some mast for its anti e properties (drop water from under the skin looking even more ripped) with a little test for libido if needed and good to go!


what would be the benefit of taking mast as an anti-e agent over aromisin/adex?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mast is a poor choice as a stand alone anti-e it is prity much werthless as an anti-e.

It has anti-e properties yes, but is not an effective anti-e.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> because tren has been shown to shrink fat cells and inflate muscle cells (to a higher degree than other compounds).


Has it?

On humans? Tren a vetenary aas for animals/cattle so there will be no studies on humans as its not for humans...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

prop, winny and keto


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andysutils said:


> what would be the benefit of taking mast as an anti-e agent over aromisin/adex?


because you want some estrogen in you, not optimum to stamp it out completely. Mast is more mild than the other drugs....and ups total gear 



stone14 said:


> Mast is a poor choice as a stand alone anti-e it is prity much werthless as an anti-e.
> 
> It has anti-e properties yes, but is not an effective anti-e.


See above



stone14 said:



> Has it?
> 
> On humans? Tren a vetenary aas for animals/cattle so there will be no studies on humans as its not for humans...


F.uck the studies mate, im going by what i see within a week of injecting the stuff. You keep denying it because it hasnt possibly been the case for you, it is for me. You can claim thats crap till blue in the face. Ive seen it many times now though


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> because you want some estrogen in you, not optimum to stamp it out completely. Mast is more mild than the other drugs....and ups total gear
> 
> See above
> 
> F.uck the studies mate, im going by what i see within a week of injecting the stuff. You keep denying it because it hasnt possibly been the case for you, it is for me. You can claim thats crap till blue in the face. Ive seen it many times now though


thats cool mate, im not saying it doesnt either, just when you said its been shown as it been proven, but its just your opinion, not proven fact. but im not saying because its not been proven that its not true, i just wouldnt say its proven if it hasnt lol.


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

irish87:3615803 said:


> its going to be 10ml a week and thats not including mast.So a vial a week for 12 weeks plus an ai and pct if you use those.
> 
> Can't see this happening on 60 pound a week.Maybe if you had an extra 20-30.


Did I not say that I was going to be brewing my own for this cycle so it would be cheaper. Please do not worry abt the money I am just looking for advice on which cycle will be best for my goals


----------

